# atv audio tube help



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

i was wondering if i could put a audio tube on my brute since i have the snorkels in the fenders instead in front of the handle bars if i can let me know thanks. would like to see pics if possible


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Sure you can. If you are building your own tube, just design it to fit between the snorks, or if you're willing to get a little creative then you may be able to do something a little fancier.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah that shouldn't be a problem at all, use two 6" 45's and a short bit of 6" pvc between them, they take up less room than the 90's and will aim the sound between the snorks and pod area.


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

well i went to go get the pipe and it was way too expensive so i decided to build one out of some plywood i had got that done now i am going to rhino line it


----------

